
Google shuts down bank snafu Gmail account - billpg
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/09/28/google_rocky_mountain_bank_suit_rollls_on/
======
DanielStraight
I'm sorry, but if you're stupid enough to send sensitive information to a web-
based email account, where it could be forever archived on servers you don't
control, then you deserve whatever happens. This is completely ridiculous.

